# Hgh at young age



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

I know someone who is 19 and they wanna take gh at 5iu/day I said I don't think it will do much as your young.. Is this correct or will he gain off 5iu at that age? He wants to run it for 6 months


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> Hey BigDawg, how's tricks m8?
> 
> Maybe peptides would be a good option to amplify his endogenous pulse, and not mess around with it, as I think I remember Pscarb mentioning it will, during the time it is active, suppress endogenous GH production...so taking it before bed is an especially bad idea at that age, as natural pulses would be pretty good as it is...
> 
> ...


Hi buddy... Long time no speak lol

Not sure on peptides as never really used or read up on them... I kno we cannot talk prices but is the stuff you suggested roughly the same price as hgh??

To be honest I'm gonna have to read up a bit on this because I don't have any knowledge and seems interesting


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Peptides are a lot cheaper than HGH.

I'm going to run them next year between cycles.

A few of my friends are using them atm (common GHRP-6 and CJC-1293 combo).


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Do peptides have many sides? Are they comparable to aas? Havent looked into them at all and quite interested


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Barker said:


> Do peptides have many sides? Are they comparable to aas? Havent looked into them at all and quite interested


From what I have read..

They do not produce AAS like results but can aid in muscle growth.

Whereas HGH is a synthetic form of the natural hormone, peptides cause increased release of natural GH.

Haven't read of any negative sides from using peptides. Some people report greater hunger when using GHRP-6.

Can be run indefinitely alongside AAS or alone between cycles.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> They are this:
> 
> Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (i.e. CJC 1295 w/o DAC)
> 
> ...


Great post mate will rep you when im on a computer. So why would a peptide intensify the pulses and hgh wouldnt?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow another great post thanks mate. So GH can act like test in the sense that it suppresses your own natural production, where as peptides are like test boosters? Think i got it!


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Mitch6689 said:


> Peptides are a lot cheaper than HGH.
> 
> I'm going to run them next year between cycles.
> 
> A few of my friends are using them atm (common GHRP-6 and CJC-1293 combo).


Do you kno how he gonna run it? Doses ect..


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> They are this:
> 
> Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (i.e. CJC 1295 w/o DAC)
> 
> ...


Great!!! The thumb and hose really explained it 

So you think hgh will not do anything for him


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Empire Boy said:


> Hey Barker, I'll give you a run down of what I've learned in terms of how to run it, but first in answer to the question above:
> 
> HGH is synthetic Growth Hormone...so it is supposed to mimic your own Growth Hormone...so if anything it can reduce your own endogenous pulse of GH. If you're older, not that bad, b/c your own GH production would be low, so 2-5ui a day would make a difference if run for 4-6months etc.
> 
> ...


This is really good info, thanks  I'm trying to figure out all this peptides stuff with out much luck, I want to try what you have mentioned above as a better (possibly) alternative to GH which I'm currently using to help with a RC injury, its working pretty well but its been suggested to me that increasing my own GH would be even better than adding synthetic GH.

So I would have to go for the one with DAC, I kept reading about DAC but had no idea what it actually meant so thanks for clearing it up :thumb:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Empire Boy said:


> Yeah, I never really got the DAC either...but its essentially a 'cap', like an ester on testosterone that slowly releases it. I have my 31 year old wife on CJC 1295 w/ DAC and GHRP-2 100mcg each at bed-time, and she reports better sleep, and feeling better in general, and I think after a month, she has a little more 'glow' to her...but really 4-6 months is ideal. As it has a longer half life their is not need to inject the CJ 1295 w/ DAC more than once a day, but you can inject hte GHRP-2 say PWO and before bed, I think. Not 100% sure on this info, i.e. the GHRP-2, my wife just does both at bed-time as she is mainly interested in the anti-ageing properties. Good luck gym fit! I think its worth it.


Ok thanks again, I'll do some more reading.

Does your wife find she has the appetite increase using these? or am I getting confused with GHRP-6....... :confused1: I do like the GH Im using but if this will do the same thing or better for my needs then fantastic, I'm mainly interested in injury repair but have noticed my sleep is much much better which is great as i was a real insomniac, I also feel more energized...prob down to sleeping better - I dont know about wrinkles and stuff as I try not to look in the mirror unless i have to :lol:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Empire Boy said:


> I remember reading on Dat's board, not best to take HGH at night as you can get some pretty good equivalent pulses, but HGH with the peps can keep a good flow during the day. Maybe do your HGH morning and peps at night. Also, couple more tips, niacin, the really nasty flush kind, potentiates the nighttime pulse (I've built up a tolerance to 1500mg every night, took me about 2 months, even 250mg is bad with the flushing starting out, but as its before bed, not so bad as you can fall asleep when the flushes hit...) also huperzine a is very good, and a BP med called catapres (clonidine), relatively safe @ 150mcg before bed with the peptides.
> 
> GHRP-2 is the one that does not stimulate appetite as much, and at bed, she has never reported hunger pangs, me either. I have not tried 6, but this is the one that is supposed to do it.
> 
> ...


Again thanks for the info, I will read into all the things you have mentioned and make a plan :thumb:

The difference in my RC injurie since starting GH (aprox 6 weeks) at 2iu a day has been amazing, I also have had issues with knees & elbows from years of lifting stuff I wasnt designed to lift........its all getting less & less


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

GYMFIT- you want WITHOUT DAC... the DAC version was designed for a different purpose (and dosing 1 or 2 times/week) but it gives to low a release for purposes of fat loss etc.

if you dont want an increase in appetite, don't take GHRP-2; i use ipamorelin, has the least issues of any GHRP.

to the OP:

GH for a 19yo is a complete waste for two reasons:

1. it does nothing in itself for muscle gains, at any dosage

2. for muscle growth its pointless without insulin; even the 95% is achieved by insulin alone...

3. for fat loss, pointless unless using an alternate day fasting diet approach to make use of the Free Fatty Acid release; and no 19yo has the discipline...(empire boy, you'd recognise this from Dat's Forum).


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

:lol: this is getting more confusing by the minute........

Ok well maybe I should try both??? with dac for a couple of weeks & then without for a couple of weeks? see if I notice any difference.

I haven't had a chance to read into this anymore as I've been busy today but am having a look now, trouble is I just see loads of different numbers and dont really understand the difference between GHRP2 & GHRP6 - what happened to 3,4 & 5? Is the only difference the amino acid profile of each peptide?

Im really not so keen on the possibility of appetite increase but its not the end of the world either as if its too much I can just stop and change, no?

must admit I kinda like the idea of 'pulsing' sounds more interesting somehow :laugh: on a serious note this sounds like it would be better for sleep etc.

Also can someone point me in the right direction of a place to buy these peptides, I understand this is ok to ask?? I've looked at a few but most of them are overseas, would prefer a UK based site if poss.

thanks


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

okkkkkkkkk so, after much reading & re-reading I think I finally get it....... :beer:

I just have a couple more questions - if i decide to take the CJC 1295 with dac its every 5 days but the GHRP or ipamorelin I would still take 3 times per day morning pre food, post workout & before bed? if I decide to take the CJC 1295 wo dac i take it the same time as the GHRP or Ipamorelin?

What sort of doseage, I read about the 100mg saturation point etc but I have read both 1mg per llb & per KG :confused1: which is it? Im around 67kg.

Lastly if the doesage is the same for both peptides then why is it the cjc comes in 5ml bottles but the other only comes in 2 or 2.5ml??? seems a bit strange & confusing to me or have I read it totaly wrong and you only take half the amount of cjc to GHRP??

Thank you for all your patience :lol:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

:thumb: big thanks for answering all my questions, its really apreciatedd + i've actually learnt something today


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> *Have him look into GHRH (without DAC) and GHRP, and you can amplify the pulse further with niacin (the flush kind, must build a tolerance, run up to 1000mg at bed time, start at 250mg, slowly work up), and huperzine a also help the pulse.*
> 
> But even the peptides probably won't do too much as again, the pulses he has of endogenous GH will be pretty tasty at 19...tell him to spend the money on food, and to kill it in the gym, and get plenty of sleep...he'll grow like a weed. If he still has problems gaining in his mid 20s, then maybe look to HGH and AAS. Unless he is looking for an edge in a competitive sport?


you say about niacin and (the flush kind)... what do you mean by this?

also you said build up a tolerance and run up to 1000mcg at bed time, is this the cjc and ghrp? would it be better doing the dose before bed or split throughout day?


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

empire boy did you also say somehwere that if a place does not sell AAS you can give sources for peptides?


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> Niacin is just B3, it is cheap on Amazon, the Swanson brand. It causes really bad 'flushing' at just 250mg the first time you take it...it sucks...but you can over a period of about 1-2months build a tolerance to 1000mg, still get a bit of sides, but as its at bed...plus, along with amplifying the pulse along it helps with lipid values...its not clear why it helps release more GH, all I can think of is that B3 is an important structural component in enzymes that are involved in the pulse...all vitamins are basically structural components needed by enzymes...anyways, if you popped 1000mg of niacin, you would get hot, sweaty, itchy, really oncomfrotable, and it would hurt to an extent...its all perfectly safe, it just sucks...but I think it works great! Take the niacin all at bed.


Cool.. so with the cjc and ghrp combo what daily doses would you suggest?


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> saturation doses for both is around 100mcg...each only lasts for about 30mins or so...so that is why you can do x3 shots a day 100mcg each. Some even do the shots x5 a day....but going over the 100mcg per shot gives you diminishing returns...100mcg gives you say 100%, 200mcg would only give you 110%, so its not worth the extra money.


when would the shots be done?


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

cheers for the help


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> The Peptides as above just stimulate the release of your own Growth Hormone, and intensify it via Pscarb's 'thumb over the hose' analogy. I am going to run the peptides for 6 months x3 a day, each at 100mcg per shot (so 200mcg in the slin pin) on workout days (it is ok to mix in same syringe). And only at night on non-work out days. I inject in the AM, wait 30mins, and then eat; I inject PWO, wait 30mins, then eat; inject before bed, wait 30mins, nightime shake.


Why only at night on non-workout days? So will you do 300mcg of each at night?


----------

